

In Defense Of Note Taking On Twitter  - yarapavan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/03/in-defense-of-note-taking-on-twitter.html

======
mwdev
I'm not sure if I have an opinion of whether this is a good idea or not, but I
did key in on context.

I've built tool at MindWallet that would have let these students tweet and
capture context. Here is an example of notes I took at StartUp Houston a
couple of weeks ago. It is in context and you can navigate up the tree if you
want more context than can be found at this level.

[http://www.mindwallet.com/?ItemKey=787541c7-0860-41ea-a21a-2...](http://www.mindwallet.com/?ItemKey=787541c7-0860-41ea-a21a-2322e06675c3&ParentID=722ffb7b-3484-47c5-b48f-c0de5c9b97bb)

A couple of days ago I added the ability to tweet in-line, from different
accounts.

Here is what some of that looks like in context:
[http://www.mindwallet.com/?ItemKey=787541c7-0860-41ea-a21a-2...](http://www.mindwallet.com/?ItemKey=787541c7-0860-41ea-a21a-2322e06675c3&ParentID=193330bc-91f0-4f10-bc3d-6752beb55e35)

Here is a horribly unedited video about how to use it:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNpAH7AGhIk>

------
codeup
The author thinks that taking notes on twitter is a cause worth defending.

Read this post unless you expect substance: "Twitter is many different things
rolled into one. There are so many different useful things you can do with it.
I think public class notes is a particularly interesting one."

